# loach



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

finally i got an avatar of my hillstreamloach!:fish:


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i like that alot!


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks!


----------

